# New Ebonite Pen



## apple320 (Apr 29, 2010)

I had some of this orange so I thought I would make myself an ebonite pen as I keep selling them off.







Chris


----------



## hewunch (Apr 29, 2010)

Amazing! Simply beautiful


----------



## Mark (Apr 29, 2010)

I never realized there were so many colors of Ebonite. That is a very nice looking pen.


----------



## 1dweeb (Apr 29, 2010)

I really like it.


----------



## chriselle (May 1, 2010)

Man...Chris....You make some damn fine pens.  This one is right up my alley.  No doubt you keep selling them off!!


----------



## RAdams (May 2, 2010)

I am speachless. I am just going to reply to your posts with



...


from now on. I can never think of what to say to express how cool your pens are. Man that is nice.


----------



## johncrane (May 2, 2010)

l agree with all i also love your thread and grip.


----------



## CaptG (May 2, 2010)

Awesome looking pen.


----------



## wizard (May 2, 2010)

Excellent craftmanship and beautiful !!! pen


----------



## micharms (May 2, 2010)

Great pen Chris. Nice clean lines.

Michael


----------



## Bree (May 2, 2010)

That's one fine instrument you made!


----------



## avbill (May 11, 2010)

Eegantly beautiful!


----------



## nava1uni (May 11, 2010)

Beautiful pen and craftsmanship.


----------



## PaulDoug (May 11, 2010)

GREAT!


----------



## apple320 (May 14, 2010)

I thought it needed a mate.  I had a 2 1/2 piece left and some pen parts which I think were from the same kit and I made this.  There was no brass tube or any other fittings so I threaded the end for the nose cone and made the top part nice and snug and epoxied in the clicker part.  I know that this kit takes the Parker style of refills but I love my Cross ones so I made it up to take my Cross refills and it is a clicker to boot.  Any way a bit of fun in the shop this am.











Chris


----------



## creativewriting (May 14, 2010)

Another great pen!


----------



## Rfturner (Jun 9, 2010)

great job they both look great, The fountian has a very classic look


----------



## LarryDNJR (Jun 9, 2010)

I'm curious about the Apple Auto Glass statement you took the picture of the pen over. 

Nice looking pen btw.


----------



## apple320 (Jun 9, 2010)

LarryDNJR said:


> I'm curious about the Apple Auto Glass statement you took the picture of the pen over.
> 
> Nice looking pen btw.



Thanks

Apple Auto Glass is the business I have had since I was 18.  It was the only white thing I could find in the shop.  My laths are set up in a tool room at the shop as well.

Chris


----------



## penfancy (Jun 13, 2010)

When I grow up I want to make kit-less pens like that!


----------



## Stevej72 (Jun 13, 2010)

Awesome looking pen!


----------

